# My Birds



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pics of my cockatiels and Budgies.

Perkie in the first pic; Ivy, Storm, Nova, and Pearl in the second; Pikachu and Zero in the third; and my segmented Aviary in the fourth.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you!  I see so many pretty ones on this forum especially yours. Pikachu is bonded to me the strongest of them all, sometimes she will sit on the corner of the aviary by the door chirping softly to solicit my attention. She doesn't get aggressive during breeding like Zero does either, I can take her out and candle the eggs no problem which I know is kind of unusual.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Your birds are all gorgeous


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they're gorgeous! all of them


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awe! I would have such a warm feeling if I saw Pikachu on the door calling you
She must love you SOO much that breeding won't even affect it, lucky you


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are lovely!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Baruch said:


> Awe! I would have such a warm feeling if I saw Pikachu on the door calling you
> She must love you SOO much that breeding won't even affect it, lucky you


 Okay if you insist.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I know i may not be the right person to comment on bar spacing since I have a cage with large bar spacing.. but Don't you think your cockatiel can get its head stuck in those cable tied gaps??

My cockatiel cage stays open 24/7 since my cockatiel stays in one room even with the door left open.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm working on a new exterior for that aviary (I constructed this one out of an old dog yard). This was something I threw together in a pinch because Zero (who is really skinny) kept getting out and I own a dog who I wouldn't exactly trust alone in a room with birds. If you notice the bars on the budgies section are different from those I have in the cockatiels section. That's because this section is newer and double paneled so the dog stays out. When I'm done it will cover the entire aviary. I work third shift too, so a lot of times when the birds are out playing I'm watching them.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Perkie has HUGE cheek dots!! Ollie might be jealous  How pretty!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awwww
Look how she is just waiting their for you
I have the same food bowl


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

xNx said:


> I know i may not be the right person to comment on bar spacing since I have a cage with large bar spacing.. but Don't you think your cockatiel can get its head stuck in those cable tied gaps??
> 
> My cockatiel cage stays open 24/7 since my cockatiel stays in one room even with the door left open.


Just an update, been looking for the right time to post the finished aviary.


----------

